# Artificial Blood Worms



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Been using the Fish Bites bag of worms....but see that Gulp! and a few new companies have started selling the BW alternative....

Nothin beats the real deal....but with the amount of time Im able to fish...I don't see paying almost $10.00 for a dozen BW's for a few hours of fishing....If I was to stay out all day(12-18hrs)...yeah....but just to snag a bait...or wet a line....I am using the artificial stuff.


Here's the question.....any comments on the new artifical BW baits? Good , bad...don't werk?

Plan on a fish fry on Saturday..need to stock up on some sea mullets....going out on Thursday nite for a few hours...don't wanna waste money on real BW's....so what's the verdict on the new artifical B/W's?

After I saw the sizes of the sea mullets yanked into shore on Saturday.....I wouldn't mind a dozen of them.


BTW- been using sand fleas....but they ain't chewin.


----------



## qtigress (May 31, 2006)

*Bwfb*

I have used them for 2 years now. I have noticed that this years "batch" seem to get soggy quicker than last years. They do work really well though, have caught spot, white perch, catfish, croaker and puppy drum on them. I really hope that that the ones i have got this year are just an off lot and that the company didn't start making them with less quality ingredients....


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Alllllllllllll, been using them with good results. Everett caught all his sea mullet last year on them as well as some nice spot.

I agree the ones this year do not seem as thick or as well made as the past, but they work.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Have ya tried the new artificial Gulp BW's?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw the 8 lb catfish caught on them last week end.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Al I didn't even know that Berkley made the BW flavor of the Gulps but thanks for the heads-up. I'd do what every overly entense FHB like yourself (and me too  ) would do, buy them and take both those and the Fishbites. Fish both and give a report on which is best.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*gulp BW*

I bought a pack and haven't tried them yet either ...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have used both*

And I like the Gulp better. They say that the ideal water temp for the fishbites is 70 deg. I have had better luck with the gulp in different water temps.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Al did they re-do the gulp ones? First ones I remember seeing out were 3 years ago atleast...they didnt work that great, but if they re-did some formula or something then they might be worth a shot.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

I have not tried the gulp in a while, but the fishbite always outfished them for Kingfish up here in OC NewJersey...............In fact never did catch a thing on the gulp bw...........:fishing:


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

qtigress said:


> I have used them for 2 years now. I have noticed that this years "batch" seem to get soggy quicker than last years.


Yep. Not sure why the fishbites team started messin with a proven product. Took it downhill.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I also bought A pack of BWFB's 2 weeks ago and thought the same thing, They seemed to melt after about 10 minutes or less, I was hoping I just got a bad pack..In the past they would last 3x as long ....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

can't fish today said:


> Yep. Not sure why the fishbites team started messin with a proven product. Took it downhill.





POMPINOLOVER said:


> I also bought A pack of BWFB's 2 weeks ago and thought the same thing, They seemed to melt after about 10 minutes or less, I was hoping I just got a bad pack..In the past they would last 3x as long ....


They came up with a new formula, the Fast Acting version for cold water. Wonder if the new version got stuck in the old bags by mistake?

Were they thicker than the old stuff?
.


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

You guys are probably not interested, but I've been making "artificials" for years. 
Use them on Stripers and flounder mostly.
Collect and saved the discarded and dead worms from a local bait shop.
Taking one of them car drying lamd skin shammys, I'll cut it into 12"X12" (+/-)square . Mash in the worms really good and roll. Store in refridgerator (wrap roll in plastic wrap) for a couple of days. Then freeze if you're not going to use it right away.
When fishing, slice off about 1/4-3/16 inch from end of roll. This makes for a 12" long (maybe cut to 6") artificial quite well. It is effective. Can't say it's as good as the real thing, but it's tougher, and doesn't break off. nice action too.
Just thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats an iteresting idea, that material is soft and pliable and would have lifelike action. I wonder what it would do soaked in cheddar crab oil, or bunker oil for that matter. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

*review*

Love em. Nice size croaker, white perch and small spot on the fishbite bloodworms a lot of people doubt the Fishbites. I have tried the gulp cut bait version in bloodworm flavor but have never had any luck w/ em. The fishbites really work well in the summer I agree they work good in warm water and last longer.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Last year I used the Gulp bloodworm (that you had to cut out from a sheet) but it was messy compared to Fishbites. I do remember catching a puppy drum on a piece of Gulp I stuck on a Storm swimbait. Saw that Gulp bloodworms are now in actual worm shape.

Have not had as much luck with the Fishbites bloodworm this year. Maybe the water temperatures are not warm enough. In this case maybe the Gulp would work better?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

try those nuke worms.. they work really good too


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

the fish bites stuff has a cold water (under 65 degrees i think) & a warm water product of same.
never tried the cold water stuff cuz we've used in warmer temps...but those red bloodworms really kick a$$ for pompano & other NC surf species-mullet-croaker-spot--and have even heard of puppy drum caught on em. never tried em but hear the shrimp flavor is good as well. i for one will never fish for pomp w/o BW now. slip a softshell (soft is best if possible) sandflea on a gold hook, then a little pc of fb red bloodworm & also a bead (red or orange at top of hook--we didn't use the beads but can't hurt to increase your odds)--anyway with the softflea & the BW none of our party(of 6) went hitless..it's up to you to reel em in--think the red color might have somethin to do with it --but there is also that ssmmeellll-the fish love it


----------

